# Headphones for 3k



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 5, 2015)

Im looking for headphones around 3k. may extend upto 4k if the product is really good.
I am planing to use for quite some time, like for 6-7hours continuous sessions of gaming, so i need bass and comfort and a good sound stage. Not muddy sound but clear and punchy bass. I will also be using them for music. again not an audiophile but i need em great. 
I also want them to be durable as the Sennheiser HD 419,429 and the 439 have a flimsy and thin cord. 
I also want to know if a in ear earphone will sound much better or a over ear headphone for the same price range.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

I prefer in ear headphones as they offer better noise cancellation thus a better sound quality. And easier to manage/store as well.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 5, 2015)

In ear options?


----------



## ratul (Mar 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Im looking for headphones around 3k. may extend upto 4k if the product is really good.
> I am planing to use for quite some time, like for 6-7hours continuous sessions of gaming, so i need bass and comfort and a good sound stage. Not muddy sound but clear and punchy bass. I will also be using them for music. again not an audiophile but i need em great.
> I also want them to be durable as the Sennheiser HD 419,429 and the 439 have a flimsy and thin cord.
> I also want to know if a in ear earphone will sound much better or a over ear headphone for the same price range.



headphones would be better for gaming than in ears, try to find Steelseries Siberia V2 or Plantronics Gamescom 780.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 5, 2015)

V2 is too costly, I,want something in studio monitors, like with a better bass.


----------



## ratul (Mar 5, 2015)

Takstar Pro 80 should be your choice then. 
Try to find an authentic one on aliexpress.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 5, 2015)

Can you find me a good link? I've never heard of the company..... Are they really good? And what's the price?


----------



## ratul (Mar 5, 2015)

These should be good seeing seller ratings:
With box: HOT TAKSTAR/T&S PRO80 Stereo Headphones Professional Audio Monitoring Headphones Boutique-in Earphones & Headphones from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
Without box: Takstar Pro 80 Prefect HI FI Headset Pro 80 Professional Monitor Headphones Audio DJ Stereo Monitoring without original case-in Earphones & Headphones from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Check for head-fi threads about them, they seem to be really good, here's one review: Takstar Pro 80 Reviews

lachlan's Review:


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 5, 2015)

Its a international item, I'm looking for an Indian one..... Was looking into old threads and found this Buy Samson SR950 Studio Headphones - Closed - DelhiSoundStore.com And this Buy Philips DJ Monitor Style SHL3300BK/00 Black headphone Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in which one is good?


----------



## ratul (Mar 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Its a international item, I'm looking for an Indian one..... Was looking into old threads and found this Buy Samson SR950 Studio Headphones - Closed - DelhiSoundStore.com And this Buy Philips DJ Monitor Style SHL3300BK/00 Black headphone Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in which one is good?



haven't tried SR950's, but had a listen to SHL3300 at one of the stores, they really had a deep punchy bass with relatively good soundstage, good mids and average highs. Liked them, though definitely won't recommend them for long gaming sessions, on ears with slightly high clamping force for me, SR950's looks comfortable with those velour pads though.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 5, 2015)

I live in Delhi, sr950 would be it then, will look for review once I complete my studies..... You look for em too and Temme how good are they cuz I'm not good at understanding those complex terms in headphone reviews.


----------



## ratul (Mar 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I live in Delhi, sr950 would be it then, will look for review once I complete my studies..... You look for em too and Temme how good are they cuz I'm not good at understanding those complex terms in headphone reviews.



hmm, seems good to me..
Samson SR950
Samson SR950

*cdn.head-fi.org/8/86/86e5080c_SR950frequency.jpeg

impressive v-shaped graph with emphasis on bass and treble, they should definitely be having a good amount of bass and bright highs (too much highs acc. to the graph), might be fatiguing for long music sessions if you don't like too much treble, but should be good for gaming sessions.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow thanks man, try to find some other models if they turn out good, just trying to get some options.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 5, 2015)

So it means theyll be good for present day genres ?


----------



## ratul (Mar 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> So it means theyll be good for present day genres ?



yup.. 
though anyone here with proper hands on impression with SR950 would be better able to shed light on these.
i'll post other options if i find some..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 5, 2015)

I think @incenarator will suggest something?

- - - Updated - - -

Okay, i found a guy, he says that he has used a lot of headphones and claims that the Zebronics Iron Head blows every headphone he has ever used. Is that so? some one would shed some light ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I think @incenarator will suggest something?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Okay, i found a guy, he says that he has used a lot of headphones and claims that the *Zebronics Iron Head blows every headphone he has ever used.* Is that so? some one would shed some light ?



I don't think he's ever used good ones. A Zebronics headphone worth 1500 being the best in the price range?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 5, 2015)

Haha I thought the same .....I'm planning on sr950, any views?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

^^GO for them blindly. Just burn them properly and enjoy listening.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 5, 2015)

Kay man, thanks...
How to really burn them properly? ill look for some tuts but what methods would you prefer?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

Leave them for a few hours at a mild level of level and then use different genre of music to make them burn properly. You can also use you tube to burn o the headphones.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 6, 2015)

I saw a youtube video, it appears that the Built quality of the headphones is not that great. the material looks certainly plasticity. I saw you thread for 4k headphones, on what did you decide? do you own the SR950?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 7, 2015)

[MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 8, 2015)

Why don't you reply [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] ?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah I puchased sr950 and used them for a few weeks but then I got Audio technica m30x for 4k so I purchased them and using them as my daily drivers.
Just a little sick I am these days so sorry for the late reply [MENTION=146650]nikhilsharma007nikx[/MENTION]


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 8, 2015)

No probs, where did you get the m30x from? How is the built  quality? Would you suggest shl3300 instead? BTW get well soon


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 8, 2015)

I was asking for the built quality of the sr950


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 8, 2015)

[MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION]?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

Sr950 is one hell of a headphone when it comes to built quality and the pads are super soft. I got m30x form fk and for 4200 to be precise. I used SHl3300 but they are not recommended if you are looking to use them on a prolong basis like 2 hr+ they will start hurting your ears.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 8, 2015)

Okay thanks


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

^^So what did you decide to buy?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 9, 2015)

SR950 of course, my dad has contacts in some music shops like bharat music house, I'll get one from there. If not then from Delhi sound store next month. Will post pics when it comes and a review too, cuz finding one is difficult.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Sr950 is one hell of a headphone when it comes to built quality and the pads are super soft. I got m30x form fk and for 4200 to be precise. I used SHl3300 but they are not recommended if you are looking to use them on a prolong basis like 2 hr+ they will start hurting your ears.



Hi bro would appreciate a little comparison of sr950 & m30x.
How do you rate the sound quality sr950?

They surly are not treble heavy like sr850.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 10, 2015)

As is appears from some reviews, the sr850 have a natural and flat response, however the sr950 excel in valour pads and their somewhat better bass and over all a coloured response, not like you expect from a beyerdynamic


----------



## sandynator (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks...

 [MENTION=129348]shadow[/MENTION]
Would like a comparo of sr950 & m30x.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Thanks...
> 
> [MENTION=129348]shadow[/MENTION]
> Would like a comparo of sr950 & m30x.



I gave sr950 to my gf. But yeah I can do a comparison between them but with pics review might not be possible.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 10, 2015)

Fine bro... just detailed sound quality  comparison will do.
 It may help members to decide..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Fine bro... just detailed sound quality  comparison will do.
> It may help members to decide..



Yeah in 10 to 15 days when I will be free I will do that.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 27, 2015)

Can you do now?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Can you do now?



Hey M30X was on sale for 3.8k a few days back did you buy it?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 28, 2015)

No, out of my budget. 3k was max, will buy sr950 in 2weeks


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> No, out of my budget. 3k was max, will buy sr950 in 2weeks



Ah good.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 7, 2015)

Okay, i have the money now. 3k is the max i can spend, just asking if theres anything better than the sr950? [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] if you could do a quick review. ? will buy in this week or the next.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 8, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Okay, i have the money now. 3k is the max i can spend, just asking if theres anything better than the sr950? [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] if you could do a quick review. ? will buy in this week or the next.



I think sr950 is the best bet since I am not able to find any great deal on the remaining other headphones.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 8, 2015)

Other headphones like?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2015)

I love my V55, just saying, they are damn cheap too, but comfort might be a factor if used for more than 4-5 hours of continuous usage.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 8, 2015)

Damn cheap v55? -_-? I said 3k was max that I can spend. Here you are talking 4.5k? Really? Buy me one in your sleep?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Damn cheap v55? -_-? I said 3k was max that I can spend. Here you are talking 4.5k? Really? Buy me one in your sleep?



I get maximum five hours to sleep actually 

Sony MDR V55 Over Ear Headphones (Blue) - Buy Online @ Rs.3445/- | Snapdeal

It might be even lesser in some places, don't know.

PS: Of course there is, *paytm.com/shop/p/sony-mdr-v55-wire...7i3UaSrKwMUUldWKLoUh8Z4kdhPlUxMDKXBoC2r_w_wcB


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Other headphones like?



Other like the senns and sony ones available at this budget.

- - - Updated - - -

you know what forget about that and get 
1.*www.amazon.in/AKG-Pro-Audio-K77-Headphones/dp/B00187PRFC/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1428577701&sr=1-3&keywords=akg+headphones or
2. *www.amazon.in/AKG-K518-Style-Over-ear-Headphone/dp/B0045JDV3U/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1428577701&sr=1-2&keywords=akg+headphones
I would personally pick 2nd one.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 9, 2015)

Hmm. Seems to get mixed reviews about each one of the headphones o try to search. Look more into k77. DJ style is not my choice, however some good Sony ones that are super portable that come in my budget


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Hmm. Seems to get mixed reviews about each one of the headphones o try to search. Look more into k77. DJ style is not my choice, however some good Sony ones that are super portable that come in my budget



And are you willing to spend 4k+?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 9, 2015)

No. 3.5k till the max! If the one is super portable and is comfortable. 4k is way above my budget. Thing is I plan to use it with my laptop which I take along with me from room to room every 2hour to watch videos. And I may also use them for gaming after my boards next year. Yeah have to wait . Anyways, suggest accordingly. K77 looks like an old set tho.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 10, 2015)

So much weird reviews...lookin at the xb450. Cool nice. How would you rate it? Not gettin' more confused. How would you suggest the akg k77?


----------



## sandynator (Apr 10, 2015)

If not looking for portables then check out *Beyerdynamic DT710*  also *DTX 910* if you can increase the budget.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 10, 2015)

Nah, too much for me. Less than   3k would be much better. Nothing above.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 10, 2015)

Dtx 710 at present is for 3500 but it was around 2800 on amazon few days back.. 
See if you can wait for price drops 

Else samson sr950 are killer for the price . Go for it eyes closed if portability is not an issue...

Akg 518 dj are good but I do not feel the sq will be as better to sr950.

Ppl are comparing sr950 with m audio studiophile q40 which are around 8000 inr.

Your money your choice...
Good luck!!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 10, 2015)

Well, okay, I'll wait for the dtx 710to drop or get the sr950 after if does not happen


----------



## sandynator (Apr 10, 2015)

BTW Beyers would be Bass light compared to Samson SR 950.

Beyers are openended so sound will leak.

IMHO Samson SR 950 are better buy overall.

Check out reviews online

Samson SR950


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 10, 2015)

Then SR 950 it is. Are they comfy?


----------



## sandynator (Apr 10, 2015)

Very much comfy than my SR 850 due to velour pads

See reviews

Samson SR950


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 10, 2015)

How is the sr850, looks like. It has a flat response than what sr950 offers, a coloured one.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 10, 2015)

Saw the akg k511. How would you rate it.? Got a ebay seller. On international shipping for $39.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 10, 2015)

SR850 take hell lot of time to settle down, more than 100 hrs. 

Frankly speaking I got them in Feb 2014  but still had played for less than 100 hrs. I find bit of treble spike in most song.

SR 850 are open ended too so sound will leak. 

IMO you avoid SR850  as they may be Uncomfortable for you due to pleather pads. My ears starts sweating within 30 minutes of use.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 10, 2015)

Alright thanks. Well look at my latest post about the akg k511.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 10, 2015)

No idea of AKG much but read & heard lot about 518 DJ but samsons would be better IMO.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 10, 2015)

Alright. Thanks man! Will grab em in a few days for sure. Can you tell me how can I burn em in?


----------



## sandynator (Apr 10, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Alright. Thanks man! Will grab em in a few days for sure. Can you tell me how can I burn em in?



I play it on low volumes for initial 10 hrs & then start raising volume. Try it with different genres. SR 950 could easily be driven from any source.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 10, 2015)

Alright thanks.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2015)

And now I hope you have finally made a decision


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 11, 2015)

I have. . Will get a sr950 as soon as possible.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 12, 2015)

Good for you.


----------



## siddharchris (Apr 18, 2015)

@OP, I have auditioned AKG K99 for a couple of days for performance monitoring purposes and say that you look at them too. The offer was ~3.2 K at Chennai.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm getting sr950 for 2500, I guess its great.


----------



## siddharchris (Apr 18, 2015)

Good then, Congrats


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 18, 2015)

Nah, I didn't get em. I will


----------

